# Whats your favourite racing game ?



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

After playing every racing game for the XBOX 360, we still keep playing Forza 2, especially after downloading the latest car downloads from live

For me its the most realistic racing game, especially if you tweak the car with your own settings

Favourite car of the moment, E30 M3

I really dont enjoy playing on xbox live though, it seems to be the haunt of americans who must have been to the BTCC school of motor racing, as come to the first corner and they just punt you off the track


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah still forza for me. bought juiced 2 the other day (cheap thankfully) what a pile of poo.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

someone really needs to do an updated version of Road Rash for the new gen consoles!!

Motorstorm is good but can get very annoying as its quite hard in places


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Have they released any new cars for Forza recently?

Can't remember the last time i stuck that in the 360! :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

xyber said:


> someone really needs to do an updated version of Road Rash for the new gen consoles!!
> 
> Motorstorm is good but can get very annoying as its quite hard in places


with you there mate. loved road rash for the mega drive. any game tht involves motorbikes, evading the police and hitting people with baseball bats with nails in them, has to be a winner.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

There has been three car updates for Forza since its initial release, last bulk update was March 2008

Got the 599GTB, 997GT3 RS, 430 Scuderia and plenty more decent cars now


----------



## xs2man (Jul 30, 2008)

I hadn't played forza in ages, and went out recently and bought a copy. Forgot how good it was. Barely able to put it down now, lol.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Race Driver: Grid. Cant seem to stop playing at the moment!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Love race driver grid via live for a bit of arcade smash fun!

GT5p is very good graphically but with no damage the online games aren't great

Ferrari challenge also has a very good handling model


----------



## Philuk (Nov 13, 2007)

love race driver grid, love forza 2 and havent played ferrari challenge, seen the demo in GAME and wondered what i was like


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Forza 2 rocks on a console but if you want to play a really good sim, Live for speed on the pc and grab a steering wheel. I been playing it for years and its awesome!!!!!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

What's the best racing game for an oldgit totally new to 21st century technology, I have a PS3 and a friend reccomended "Need for speed" any thoughts?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

S500 said:


> What's the best racing game for an oldgit totally new to 21st century technology, I have a PS3 and a friend reccomended "Need for speed" any thoughts?


Well not need for speed:lol:

If you want photo realism and realistic handling then Gran Turismo 5 prologue

If you want absolute balls out arcade fun and fast action, cars flipping overhead, excellent damage modelling then choose Racedriver:Grid


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Well not need for speed:lol:


Now, why you laugh Brazo? Is it a crap game or hideously difficult for an oldtimer like me?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its just not the best mate, I think you will enjoy Grid tbh!


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Well not need for speed:lol:
> 
> If you want photo realism and realistic handling then Gran Turismo 5 prologue
> 
> If you want absolute balls out arcade fun and fast action, cars flipping overhead, excellent damage modelling then choose Racedriver:Grid


Need for speed games are a bit chavvy - neons on the car etc.

GT5 is graphically fantastic it really is, but try as I might I just cant find it fun. Been playing the GT games since the first one & apart from the graphics obviously the games haven't really changed. Maybe it will with the full blown version but at this moment in time I would say I'm bored of GT

I've always enjoyed the TOCA games - good fun & I'm looking forward to Grid when I have time to play it


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:

Great clip Mark :thumb:


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

Damn - you've just cost me £50:lol:


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

It has got to be either forza 2 or PGR3. :car:

Loves it!


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Yea agree with the GT5 being Boooooring. really liking F1 on the PS3 at the moment in career mode:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Smudge said:


> Forza 2 rocks on a console but if you want to play a really good sim, Live for speed on the pc and grab a steering wheel. I been playing it for years and its awesome!!!!!!


I've got to get live for speed but gtr evolution with the logitech g25 is the way to go for realism and involvement.

Can't stand games like grid or need for speed, they're about as far from driving as you can get.

Must say, the logitech g25 is totally awesome, totally transforms any game.


----------



## titchster (Mar 24, 2008)

Live For Speed, Test Drive:Unlimited, and Gran Turismo 4.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Forza 3 is out in 2009  apparently ive heard its January sometime

If they have bettered Forza 2 tis gonna be legendary!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Humm, I've not really got into any driving games on the 360 in any big way 

Grand Prix Legends on the PC hooked me for years and has still to be surpassed for atmosphere and involvement I think. For sure, much of that could be the amazement factor at the time and rose tinted racing goggles... but I bet I'm not alone

Just imagine if they captured that again with 360 / PS3's capabilities..?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Does Carmageddon count?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Humm, I've not really got into any driving games on the 360 in any big way
> 
> Grand Prix Legends on the PC hooked me for years and has still to be surpassed for atmosphere and involvement I think. For sure, much of that could be the amazement factor at the time and rose tinted racing goggles... but I bet I'm not alone
> 
> Just imagine if they captured that again with 360 / PS3's capabilities..?


Seriously, rfactor, live for speed or gtr evolution with a logitech g25, totally blows away anything a few years ago and since you can't get the g25 for the xbox, playing on a controller just isn't going to be in the same league.

Couldn't believe I was actually sweating after 12 laps of a track, mind you, with traction control on it's as easy as pie.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

:doublesho that setup is sweet! never realised that there were pedals and games around that catered for a propper clutch!


----------



## M4TT UK (Sep 29, 2008)

PGR4 yay:car: my favourite,i never liked forza


----------



## saltyhair81 (Apr 1, 2008)

Test Drive Unlimited is one of my fav's. Then again, I only have a PC and no console!


----------



## Zetec-SS (Jun 8, 2007)

GT4 is my favourite at the moment, until we get more cars and more tracks on GT5p, GT4 will always win.

GT5P needs nurburgring, lesarthe and quite a few old cars :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Add the all important 3rd dimension to your fun and go slotracing, shall I give you some further info.....perhaps not:tumbleweed:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Forza 2 - although I have a ps3 and not an xbox

All time has to be GP2 on the PC


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i know its only a demo,but gt5 online side of things is just so clunky compared to forza.gt5 might look better but i will take forza all day long untill gt5 is fully out.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

when is the proper GT5 out, anyone know?


----------



## Zetec-SS (Jun 8, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> when is the proper GT5 out, anyone know?


predicted late 2009, or early 2010..but along the way GT5P will be haviing major updates pretty much every couple of months.

GT5P will probably have around 100-150 cars and around 15 odd tracks and crash simulation by the time the proper GT5 comes out.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Zetec-SS said:


> predicted late 2009, or early 2010..but along the way GT5P will be haviing major updates pretty much every couple of months.
> 
> GT5P will probably have around 100-150 cars and around 15 odd tracks and crash simulation by the time the proper GT5 comes out.


thanks for that, i was reading about this downloading cars, how does it work (apoligies for what is probably a really stupid question, i havent got the PS3 yet), as my internet is quite a distance from the playstation, i presume it can go online wirelessly???


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> thanks for that, i was reading about this downloading cars, how does it work (apoligies for what is probably a really stupid question, i havent got the PS3 yet), as my internet is quite a distance from the playstation, i presume it can go online wirelessly???


PS3 has built in wireless, so assuming you have a wireless router or similar, you can connect through that.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

jamest said:


> PS3 has built in wireless, so assuming you have a wireless router or similar, you can connect through that.


I have a wireless internet from orange, Livebox i think its called, is that ok.


----------



## rich-6 (Aug 10, 2007)

GT4s always going to be a winner IMO, Its the reason behind me not selling my PS2 Still have the PS1 got GT2 too


----------



## kronk10 (Mar 10, 2008)

Forza by miles just for the car selection, mk2 golf gti, renault 5 turbos, lancia delta intergralies, e30 m3 the list goes on brill


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2007)

Ridge Racer


----------



## spacedoutracer (Aug 3, 2008)

sega rally 2


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Phantom said:


> Ridge Racer


:doublesho


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Gt5!!


----------



## fari (Oct 31, 2008)

I was into Live for Speed for a while but thats more of a sim (www.lfs.net) but for pick up and throw it about fun Gran Turismo on PS2


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Lotus Turbo Challenge 2 was great, followed by outrun then stock car racer, all on the AMIGA A500.
I think they were the last computer games I played to be honest


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

richard burns rally on pc, still play it now


----------

